# Getting a Greek Driving License



## mariek (Aug 17, 2009)

Has anyone gone through the process of getting a Greek driving license?
I have my US license and I am hoping that it is possible to do some sort of transfer and avoid the whole process of taking lessons, etc. 

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

mariek said:


> Has anyone gone through the process of getting a Greek driving license?
> I have my US license and I am hoping that it is possible to do some sort of transfer and avoid the whole process of taking lessons, etc.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated!



Hi there,

Have a look at 

Exchanging a Foreign Driving Licence in Greece - AngloINFO

it will give you all the info you need.....(reading it am I glad I hold an EU issued license)


----------



## mariek (Aug 17, 2009)

The Grocer said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Have a look at
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! This is exactly what I needed. 
Although now I envy your EU issued license. I think it actually may have been easier getting residency here. 
Cheers!


----------

